# Cloudy/Dusty tank from Flourite Red



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

I just put together a nano wonabe tank Basicaly it was suppose to be an Iwagumi tank but due to several reasons, one being my incompitence it didnt work out so I left the layout as if an Iwagumi but I used Anubia Nana Petite and Vallisneria Nana (or it might be spiralis....it looks thin though). My substrate is Seachem Red and I just dose Seachem Excel. The tank is 40 litres, has a hang back filter, a thermostat and 36w of compact fluorescent light.

I can see the Flourite Red has alot of dust in it and now my plants and rocks are covered with a thin layer of dust...I tried once to "blow" it off with my fingers by disturbing water over them, it worked but not in the way I wanted. I did not wash the substrate at all. Should I tare the whole tank down wash the substrate and put back together?

Thanks


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

When I set mine up the same problem occured, I syphoned off the dust with about 4 water changes over a couple weeks. The rest I caught in my filter with a micron pad. I had rinsed the flourite half a dozen times and still had the dust. 
So unless your really not happy with the arrangement and want all the work and stress on your plants of pulling the tank apart, give it a chance to slowly flush out. Plus quite frankly I felt like I was rinising out the best part of the substrate.


----------

